# Precipitação na Península Ibérica - Mapa



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Nov 2019 às 15:12)

Boa tarde,
Construí um mapa com linhas (isoietas) a delimitar as várias zonas com uma dada quantidade de precipitação (em mm). O mapa inclui Espanha e Portugal. Podem vê-lo aqui:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1DImlTQLwmSMoRJqdHpT9VR8jZ1yXTRsO&usp=sharing

A margem de erro do mapa é relativamente grande, porque não tenho todos os dados climatológicos da Península. No entanto, dá para ter uma ideia de quão chuvoso é um lugar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2019 às 15:15)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Construí um mapa com linhas (isóbaras) a delimitar as várias zonas com uma dada quantidade de precipitação (em mm). O mapa inclui Espanha e Portugal. Podem vê-lo aqui:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1DImlTQLwmSMoRJqdHpT9VR8jZ1yXTRsO&usp=sharing
> 
> A margem de erro do mapa é relativamente grande, porque não tenho todos os dados climatológicos da Península. No entanto, dá para ter uma ideia de quão chuvoso é um lugar.



Obrigado pela partilha! Mais logo dou uma vista de olhos 

Só um reparo, isóbaras são linhas que unem pontos de igual pressão atmosférica. Para precipitação usa-se o termo *isoieta *


----------



## camrov8 (14 Nov 2019 às 17:33)

porreiro mais uma vez se vê a grande diferença norte sul provocado pelo muro serra da estrela e serra de Aires e candeeiros


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Nov 2019 às 17:37)

Grande iniciativa vizinho, obrigado


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Mar 2020 às 17:50)

Boa tarde,
Melhorei o mapa de precipitação, já que o antigo apresentava alguns erros relativamente aos dados meteorológicos. Entretanto, tanto o IPMA como a AEMET partilharam os dados climatológicos relativamente à Península/ilhas, e por isso agora tenho mais dados e uma melhor noção do clima da nossa terra (dos continentais, como é óbvio  ). 

Aqui está o mapa:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1b03pE6SHHBJ0ggH_gecQv-0Qe-SPXxvd&usp=sharing

A margem de erro continua a ser bastante grande, mas é melhor comparativamente ao outro mapa "antigo".


----------

